# Cotton Lake Giants



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I might get in trouble for asking this but, has any one ever tried catfishing in cotton lake, its a slew like pond that branches off of Escambia river, one of my buddy's friends has been fishing up there for years and he swears of giant catfish in there, he sent me a pic of some of them pretty good ones, but no giants i was wondering if any one else have herd these accusations of Giants in cotton lake?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some studs for sure...


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

the one n the left classifies as a giant in my book


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I uses to put trotlines there in 76 when there wasnt any trees there. caught about 40 butter cats one night. we spent night and cooked fish all night. There was a lot of snakes.When we came back to campsight everyhour well see one by boat coming to light.Havent fished there since about 1978.Last time i went to look tress had grown up and picnic tables were all destroyed.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

where exactly is cotton lake?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

when you head on 29 towards century its about 28 miles from enesley you come down a hill, past camp of pines on left cross a bridge theres a dirt road on right turn there its a good ways down that road, follow it to end runs into water


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Back in the early 90's me and a buddy were fishing in there and I hooked something on a Dances Craw that pulled the jonboat around for about ten minutes before it finally pulled the screw eye out of the lure. Never saw it, but it was big whatever it was.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

prolly a big ol cotton lake flathead catfish, the will from time to time hit lures


----------

